# Baja warrior 165 minibike valve specs?



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

anyone know the valve specs for a Baja Warrior 165 mini bike? i have one that's hard to pull. i want to try checking & adjusting the valves before i pull the camshaft. Thanks, --Lucky


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

*here are the specs:*

nevermind, found it in the owners manual.. duh.

for those who may need it in the future:
intake - 0.15 +/- 2mm
exhaust - 0.20 +/- 2mm

set the valves cold.

--Lucky


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

turns out the owner who i was helping pulled the engine side cover before i got there. i still wanted to check valve adjustment so i pulled the valve cover. just as the cover came off he commented that he found this small piece of spring sitting in the bottom of the engine. Doh! there you go! he found the problem, but didn't realise it... 

we bent the old spring to make it hook on the deco lever & i left him to put it all back together (we both had to go) the spring may break again, but Baja doens't offer those parts seperatly, so if it breaks again, he'll have to either buy a whole new camshaft, or hope i can find a sutable match (i work @Ace Hardware).


----------

